# Welche Trails in Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis???



## Hacklschorsch (27. August 2009)

Hi,
ich bin Anfang September 4 Tage in Serfaus und suche dort schöne lange Singletrails (mit Gondel als Aufstiegshilfe) - wer war schon dort und kann mir etwas empfehlen?  Schwierigkeit so bis max. S3 
Gruß
Hacklschorsch


----------



## st-bike (27. August 2009)

Hallo

zum einen gibt es den Trail vom Frommes. Über die Bergbahn zum Schönjoch zu erreichen. Selber gefahren bin ich ihn noch nicht. Er geht runter nach Ladis. Von dort kannst du mit der Sonnenbahn wieder zurück nach Fiss. Achtung die fährt nicht jeden Tag. Oberhalb von Serfaus soll es auch noch einige Trails geben. Im vorigen Jahr war in der Mountainbike mal ein Bericht der Gegend. Aber ich glaube zu Trails stand da nicht so viel drin.
Denk dran einmal vom Fiss aufs Jöchl ist Pflicht! Und ich meine nicht mit der Bahn.
Bin dann ab 12. auch dort. Berichte mal über deine Erlebnisse. Dann kann ich auch noch was neues entdecken.

EDIT: Habe gerade noch was gefunden: Bin das schon mal zu Fuss runter. Probier es mal aus.
http://www.soulbiker.com/de/guide/show/section/serfaus-serfaus-fiss-ladis/

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (27. August 2009)

... am besteb sind die Trails mit den Jungs im schwarzen Mantel und den Tradlocks.


----------



## Hacklschorsch (31. August 2009)

...ich danke Euch allen für die vielen Tips (auch die Privaten Nachrichten) und werde sie sicher ausprobieren. 
Jetzt gehts erst mal auf die Eurobike und von dort direkt nach Serfaus. 
Gruß aus dem Spessart.


----------



## alexftw (1. September 2009)

Wie der Zufall so will bin ich auch ab Mittwoch in ein paar Tage mitsamt Bike in Ladis bevor es dann weiter gen Süden nach Korsika geht. Wenn jemand gute (bevorzugt flowige) Trail-Tipps hat: Über eine PM würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Hacklschorsch (11. September 2009)

So, wieder zurück.
Ich war relativ begeistert vom Gebiet, es war wunderschönes Wetter und die Trails trocken. 
Ich finde das Gebiet sehr schön, tolle Infrastruktur und nicht so überlaufen (zumindest im September). Allerdings sind die Trails für mich als Touren und Allmountainfahrer schon recht anspruchsvoll. Ich konnte zwar fast alles fahren, aber flowig war wenig. 
Der Frommestrail bis Ladis (5er) war super, der Kaiserschmarren im Cafe Obladis sensationell!!! 
Der Murmeltierweg, Quellweg, Madatschentrail sowie die Trails am Sattelkopf waren anspruchsvoll aber toll - danke für die Tips. 
Ich hab noch zwei Touren zu empfehlen: einmal der Panoramaweg vom Fisserjoch in Richtung Oberer Sattelkopf (ca. 60% fahrbar) und dann der Spinnseeweg zur Schöngampalm (leider nur 30% fahrbar, da viel Geröll). Ab Urgalpe aber ein super Weg. 
...und die Tour zum Hexensee übers Arrezjoch mit Übernachtungsoption wer das will. 
Genauere Tourenkombinationen sende ich gerne per Anfrage via Privatmail. 
Gruß
Hacklschorsch


----------



## Hoschy (11. September 2009)

Die Version über den Spinnseeweg zur Schöngamalm haben wir auch versucht, aber halt mit einigen Geröllpassagen verbunden. Hast Du eventuell mal den 25er (ab Schönjöchl) oder den 26er (ab dem Frommesteich) in Richtung Schöngampalm probiert? Da sind wir leider nimmer dazu gekommen diese Möglichkeit zu probieren. Urgtal ist aber wirklich 

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## Mickenelli (19. Oktober 2009)

Weiß einer was bezüglich Bikes mieten in Fiss? Will mit meiner Freundin ne Woche da verbringen, sie hat aber mom leider kein Bike und würde sich gerne da eins mieten. Kenne da den Intersport Pregenzer, weiß einer was die für Bikes haben?

Und sonst nur das Scott Center in Serfaus?

Gruß


----------



## Hoschy (19. Oktober 2009)

...es gibt ein paar Läden die Bikes verleihen, eher normale Trekkingradls und ein paar Hardtails. Das Scott-Testcenter kann ich Dir nicht empfehlen. Hatten im August ein Gambler und ein Randsom geliehen. Fazit, die Räder waren für ein Testcenter unwürdig gewartet (kaputte Narbe, abgefahrene Bremsbeläge und Reifen (Zitat "muss die Saison noch halten"), Megaachter im Laufrad. Die Mitarbeiter waren nur sehr widerwillig um Abhilfe bemüht. Standardausage war immer, das wären keine Downhillbikes  was das auch immer zu bedeuten hatte.

Falls Du dort trotzdem was leihen willst, schau Dir das Bike VOR der Bezahlung genau an.

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## Hacklschorsch (20. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich nur bestätigen.....
Ich hatte meine Bärentatzen vergessen und wollte mir dort welche leihen - NEGATIV! Die wollten mir nur so komische Plastikdinger mit Katzenaugen verkaufen..... 
Ein Paar Meter weiter oben ist ein Sportgeschäft, die waren super nett und haben mir (kostenlos) ein paar Pedale geliehen ("Mei, do legst halt was in unsre Kaffeekasse...")
Soviel ich aber weiss, kann man in Landeck was Gescheites bekommen oder du fährst rüber nach Samnaun.


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Oktober 2009)

Servus!
Also ich wÃ¼rde an deiner Stelle ein Bike zuhause mieten und mitnehmen. Wenn du keinen Vermieter hast, kann ich dir folgenden empfehlen, an dem du im Endeffekt "vorbei" kommst, wenn du Ã¼ber die Autobahn in Kufstein anreisen tust: http://www.radsport-schuler.at/index.php

Man fÃ¤hrt an der 2. Autobahnabfahrt in Kufstein aus (Kufstein SÃ¼d) und sofort in Richtung SÃ¶ll/St.Johann in Tirol und bleibt ca. 1,5 km auf dieser StraÃer. Nach einer Linkskurve mit Kreuzung (du bleibst auf der BundesstraÃe) kommt auf der rechten Seite ein Haus und dort ist der Schuler drinnen. Der hat TestrÃ¤der die er auch vermietet. Ich habe mir bei dem dieses Jahr ein Simplon Lexx und ein Cannondale Rize ausgeliehen. Top Ware - hat aber auch einen Preis. Ich zahlte â¬ 25,- pro Tag, was mir aber bei diesen Spitzenteilen nicht zu teuer vor kam. Ist wenn man so anreist nur ein kleiner Umweg von ca. 3km.

Ist zwar von Serfaus weit weg, aber der hat wirklich feinste Ware von Simplon, Cannondale und Merida. Vorher anrufen wÃ¤re vielleicht nicht schlecht. ... und wenn du ein Auto hast, spielts nicht wirklich ne Rolle wo du die RÃ¤der leihst.

Anreise: http://maps.google.at/maps?f=q&sour...,12.155771&spn=0.004982,0.009645&z=17&iwloc=A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hacklschorsch schrieb:


> Soviel ich aber weiss, kann man in Landeck was Gescheites bekommen oder du fährst rüber nach Samnaun.


In Zams (bei Landeck) gibts den Bike Store von Peto Bike. Der hat ebenfalls feine Ware von Speci und Trek. Meine Ex-Freundin hat sich dort ein Speci gekauft und bringts dort auch immer zum Service und die Werkstatt passt ganz gut. Der vermietet meines Wissens nach auch Radl.

Anreise: http://maps.google.at/maps?f=q&sour...16,19.753418&ie=UTF8&hq=peto,&hnear=Zams&z=16

Zams ist relativ nahe an Serfaus dran.


----------



## Mickenelli (21. Oktober 2009)

ok gut zu wissen, danke schonmal für die vielen antworten


----------



## st-bike (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

der Luggi (Pregenzer) hat eigentlich nur die Intersport-Hausmarke - Genesis. Gegenüber ist auch noch der Sport Schmid. Der hat KTM-Bikes im Verleih. Über die Qualität der Bikes und des Services kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Hatte nur einmal beim Luggi ein Bike für das Wanderbiken gemietet (Bergbahn zum Fisser Joch-Wandern zur Schöngampalm und Radln nach Fiss). Die Bikes waren eher Standard und auf der Alm deponiert. Dort musste man sich dann in Eigenregie ein Rad aussuchen. Zusätzlich haben beide die Flyer E-Bikes. Aber das ist nichts für richtige MTBler. 
Zum Scott-Center in Serfaus kann ich leider auch keine Tipps geben. Aber die Aussage mit den Nicht-Downhill-Bikes kann ich nur bestätigen. Hängt dort im Laden auf Schildern/Zettel rum. Ich nehme an, die wollen nicht, das man die Seilbahn rauf nimmt und nur runter fährt. Seit diesem Jahr sind auch an der Schönjochbahn Schilder angebracht, das Downhillbikes nicht befördert werden. Was immer das auch heißt. Ich habe jedenfalls etliche Bikes in den Gondeln gesehen. Das waren aber auch keine typischen Freerider oder Downhillbikes.

Viel Spaß in Fiss

ps: Welches Hotel habt ihr denn?


----------



## Ruggi (19. Februar 2010)

Hi, wir wollen diesen Juli evtl nach Serfaus. Mich würde interessieren wie das Gebiet so ist. Waren schon in der Lenzerheide, Ischgl, Livigno und Leogang. Mit welchem Gebiet läßt sich Serfaus am besten vergleichen? 
Ist Integralhelm und Panzer von nöten oder reicht nen normaler Helm? ;-)

Gruß Ruggi


----------



## Hoschy (19. Februar 2010)

Integralhelm und Panzer sind definitiv nicht von Nöten, in der Rüstung würden Sie Euch vermutlich nicht mal in die Lifte lassen.

Das Gebiet ist recht überschaubar und nach zwei Tagen hat man alles soweit gesehen. Normale Wanderwege s0-s2 (kein Bikepark) viele Familien und im August gut besucht. Erste Trailsperrungen gab es bereits den Sommer 09. Offiziell gibt es einen MTB-Trail vom Frommes.

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. Februar 2010)

... kannst dir vom Murmli eine schöne Geschichte erzählen lassen, wennst vom Komperdell nach Serfaus runter brennst.

Da Ischgl gleich um die Ecke ist und beide Orte einen starken Fokus auf Wintersport haben, würde ich Serfaus und Ischgl als ähnlich bezeichnen. Lenzerheide und Livigno kenne ich nicht. Leogang ist anders, da auch das Gebirge ganz anders ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacklschorsch (20. Februar 2010)

Hi,
ja, nach 2 bis max 2,5 Tagen hat man das Gebiet zumindest abfahrtsmässig gut abgefahren, allerdings gibt es ein relativ grosses zusätzliches Tourenangebot teils auch hochalpin (durch die Lifte gut erreichbar). 
Mit "Downhill-Rüstung" werden sich die Liftjohnnys weigern, dich zu transportieren, ich hatte da mit meinem Allmountain im letzen Sommer schon ein/zwei Diskussionen. Es gab wohl einige rücksichtslose Biker.... 
Der Trail vom Frommes ist aber total genial und abwechslungsreich. 
Gruß
Hacklschorsch


----------



## MasterBiker93 (20. Februar 2010)

Ich Fahre im Sommer zu 80% nach Serfaus und wollte auch mein Session mitnehmen weil ich sonst nur meinen CC´ler dabei hätte. Meint ihr echt man könne da probleme bekommen wenn ich da in voller Montour am Lift an komme? Weil mein Vater würde mich warsch. zumindest nicht ohne FF-Helm dort fahren lassen ... Gibt es dort überhaupt vernümpftige Freeride trails oder nur Wanderwege die im Sommer platzen vor Touries? 

LG: MB93


----------



## Hoschy (22. Februar 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ... kannst dir vom Murmli eine schöne Geschichte erzählen lassen, wennst vom Komperdell nach Serfaus runter brennst.



...der Einstieg zur Murmli-Märchenstunde ist z.B. leider bereits betroffen...

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## Ruggi (22. Februar 2010)

Hoschy schrieb:


> ...der Einstieg zur Murmli-Märchenstunde ist z.B. leider bereits betroffen...
> 
> Gruß Hoschy



irgendwie bin ich bzgl serfaus sehr verwundert. Auf der einen Seite wird es überall als tolles MTB Gebiet beworben und es gibt auch anscheinen gute bike hotels....aber auf der anderen seite werden wohl viele trails gesperrt. ...da frag ich mich was dann im sommer 2010 alles noch gesperrt wird und ob es sich noch lohnt da hin zu geht.


----------



## Hoschy (22. Februar 2010)

@ruggi

Es gibt schon Trails, sooo schlimm isses nun auch net . Frommes ist schon supi. Aber die ersten Verbotsschilder (3 hab ich jedenfalls gesehen) standen halt letzten Sommer bereits vor Ort. Ob da noch was dazukommt weiß ich leider nicht. Werde sicherlich nochmals für ein verlängertes WE hinfahren, dann definitiv in der Nebensaison.

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## Ruggi (22. Februar 2010)

Hoschy schrieb:


> @ruggi
> 
> Es gibt schon Trails, sooo schlimm isses nun auch net . Frommes ist schon supi. Aber die ersten Verbotsschilder (3 hab ich jedenfalls gesehen) standen halt letzten Sommer bereits vor Ort. Ob da noch was dazukommt weiß ich leider nicht. Werde sicherlich nochmals für ein verlängertes WE hinfahren, dann definitiv in der Nebensaison.
> 
> Gruß Hoschy



okay, dann bin ich ja beruhigt 
solange es nen paar schöne trails gibt. der frommestrail ist aber befahrbar?

fahrst du da in Eigenregie oder hast du schonmal eine geführte tour mitgemacht? lohnt sich sowas?


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Februar 2010)

Hoschy schrieb:


> ...der Einstieg zur Murmli-Märchenstunde ist z.B. leider bereits betroffen...
> 
> Gruß Hoschy


Naja, dort wo Murmli drauf steht laufen meist viele Kinder herum. Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass sich die Region Serfaus/Fiss/Ladis als kinderfreundliche Region etabliert hat und sie diesen Ruf nicht mehr verlieren wollen. Familien mit Kindern haben urlaubspolitisch gesehen den größten Stellenwert dort und den wollen sie durch ein paar "rücksichtslose" Biker nicht verlieren. Ich weiß, daß die meisten Freerider nicht rücksichtslos sind und ich weiß, daß viele CC-ler nicht immer rücksichtsvoll fahren. Die lokalen Leute stufen Freerider oftmals ein bisserl falsch ein, weil der lokale Mountainbiker viele Dinge dort ohne Rüstung fährt und meist mit CC Material und daran messen sie andere Leute. Ein voll aufgmaschelter Freerider wird somit als "Feind" identifiziert.

Wegen ein paar Freeridern den Dorffrieden riskieren tut dort niemand. Die Liftgesellschaft ist ein Gemeindebetrieb  und somit wird sie auch direkt von der Dorfpolitik beeinflußt. Man kann nicht alle Clienten gleich bedienen. Für CC Fahrer sicher eine tolle Region, aber für Freerider ist meiner Meinung nach politisch gesehen dort kein Jagdgrund. Wenn sie das haben wollten, dann würden sie es direkt bewerben, weil Geld für Werbung haben die mehr als genug.

Als Freerider würde ich in Gebiete gehen, die diese auch direkt ansprechen. Serfaus gehört da nicht dazu. Gebiete die Freerider nicht direkt ansprechen haben mit diesem Clientel nicht so eine große Freude. Ist so und wird sich vielleicht irgendwann mal ändern. Man sollte das akzeptieren.

Wegen der Akzeptanz: Der Großteil der Mountainbiker ist immer noch der CC-Fahrer, der ne Forststraße rauf kurbelt und dort auch wieder runter fährt. Ein paar wollen zeitweise einen Trail und nur ganz wenige nur Trails fahren. In einigen Foren hat man manchmal den Eindruck als wäre das Trailsurfen das Hauptmountainbikeaufmarschgebiet, was aber ganz bestimmt noch nicht so ist.


----------



## MasterBiker93 (22. Februar 2010)

Danke, tiroler1973 für deine auführliche antwort der punkt ist wior werden dort warscheinlich hinfahren und ich bin auch eigendlich ein cc´ler (ich fahre nrw cupund bundesliga e.c.t.) in erster linie fahren wir dort des cc´s wegen hin aber ich meinte nur falls ich mal alleine ein oder zwei stündchen ein wenig rumsurfen möchte fänd ich das nicht schlecht ... aber wenn die da so komisch drauf sind dann lasse ich das freeride bike vielleicht zuhause  

mal gucken ob ich meinen Vater zu einem anderen Ferien-Ziel überreden kann. 

liebe grüße der MB


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Februar 2010)

... Mayrhofen ist z.B. ein Gebiet, das Freerider direkt ansprechen will. Kuckst du: http://mayrhofen.mtbfreeride.tv/

CC geht dort auch gut. Ich persönlich würde zwar nicht so weit ins Tal hinein wollen, weil dadurch die CC Runden weniger werden, aber für ne Woche reichts schon. Für mehr Info's kannst mich gerne fragen.


----------



## carstenP (20. August 2011)

Ich gehe auch nach Serfaus, und such was bis S2-Niveau.
Ist denn der Spinnseeweg S1, S2 oder eher S3? 
Ist denn der Frommestrail S1, S2 oder eher S3? 
(singletrail-skala.de) Danke Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruggi (20. August 2011)

carstenP schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch nach Serfaus, und such was bis S2-Niveau.
> Ist denn der Spinnseeweg S1, S2 oder eher S3?
> Ist denn der Frommestrail S1, S2 oder eher S3?
> (singletrail-skala.de) Danke Grüße!



@carsten
ich kenne nur den frommestrail. am ansfang ist er echt schön flowig, aber gegen später wenns in wald geht dann kann er ganz schön heftig werden.

zurückblickend muß ich echt sagen das serfaus für biker nicht so geeignet ist. da wird man auch als touren biker schon als femdkörper angeschaut. waren dieses jahr in saalbach-hinterglemm. muß sagen das man sich dort als biker wirklich wohlfühl... als tourenbiker sowohl als freerider! serfaus hat wirklich nur familys als zielgruppe


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. August 2011)

Ruggi schrieb:


> zurückblickend muß ich echt sagen das serfaus für biker nicht so geeignet ist. da wird man auch als touren biker schon als femdkörper angeschaut. waren dieses jahr in saalbach-hinterglemm. muß sagen das man sich dort als biker wirklich wohlfühl... als tourenbiker sowohl als freerider! serfaus hat wirklich nur familys als zielgruppe



Das würde ich mal zu 200% unterschreiben! 
Aber in einem anderen Thread wurde ich dafür scheel angeschaut. Aber gottseidank sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. Ich brauch´s jedenfalls nicht nochmal.


----------



## Ronito (25. August 2011)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an. Einmal und sicherlich nie wieder... Wir waren die letzten zwei Jahre in Ischgl, und irgendwie war da alles besser. 



In Serfaus muss kann man sich diese Touren-Mappe kaufen: 16, tolle AM-Bilder drin aber alle Touren verweisen zu 90% auf Schotterwege. Das Touren-Heft in Ischgl ist wesentlich besser und kostenlos.
Die guten Wege muss man suchen und finden bzw. vorher gut planen wo es lang geht. Wegweiser für Biker gibt es nicht, nur MTB-Verbotsschilder oder Hinweise mit "Langsam fahren".
Im August unglaublich überlaufen. Auf der Möseralm steht auf einmal ein Vergnügungspark mit vers. Attraktionen und gefühlten 200 quängelnden Kindern. Das war echt ungewohnt. Und hart. 
Es war schwierig bei Ferienwohnungen gut und günstige Angebote zu finden. Also lieber ein paar Groschen mehr einplanen.
Für Selbstverpfleger gibt es nur einen Markt, ausschließlich mit Premium-Produkten und heftigen Preisen. Wer günstig kaufen will muss herunter nach Prutz oder, noch weiter, nach Landeck fahren.
Bei einer Reparatur wusste man in der Touri-Info nicht, wer ein MTB reparieren würde und so wurde ich zur Not nach Zams verwiesen (~40km!?). Zum Glück hat sich dann beim Patscheider (Scott) jemand gefunden.

Natürlich gibt's nicht nur schlechtes...



Die Seilbahnen sind alle kostenlos mit der Sommer-Card nutzbar. Das Personal war immer in Ordnung. DH-Fahrer wurden auch mitgenommen.
Probleme mit Wanderern und Familien (und das waren verdammt viele) gab es eigentlich nie. Wenn man sich höflich benimmt klappt's.
Zusammenfassend haben wir eine schöne Zeit verbracht und tolle Strecken gefunden. Aber noch einmal muss ich mir das nicht geben.


----------



## Herr Baurat (26. August 2011)

Daron schrieb:


> Die guten Wege muss man suchen und finden bzw. vorher gut planen wo es lang geht..... Zusammenfassend haben wir eine schöne Zeit verbracht und tolle Strecken gefunden.



Vielen Dank für die Infos. Verrätst du uns auch noch welche die tollen (nicht-Schotterpisten..)-Strecken sind? Wäre nett!

Danke... Heiko


----------



## Ronito (26. August 2011)

Herr Baurat schrieb:


> Verrätst du uns auch noch welche die tollen (nicht-Schotterpisten..)-Strecken sind? Wäre nett!
> 
> Danke... Heiko



Ich kann's leider gerade nicht ausführlich machen, da ein Kollege die Karte hat. Hier erstmal das aus meinem Gedächtnis:



Bei der Komperdell-Alm ab Murmliwasser (oberhalb) gibt's die 12er und 5er Wege. Waldwurzeln, teils sehr feuchte Wiesenstücke. Etwas weiter unten den Rieserweg 5a suchen!!
Verschiedene Touren über Fiss nach Neuegg, zum Wodeturm oder zur Schöngampalm über Schotter. Runterwärts einfach auf die Karte gucken und versuchen die roten bzw. rot-gestrichelten Wege mitzunehmen. Rund um's Cafe Obladis (oberhalb und unterhalb) zum Beispiel.
Mit dem Lift hoch zum Fisser Joch und ab da auf dem Kamm Richtung Frommes trailen, sehr schön. Am Frommes Kreuz den Trail herunter, grober Schotter. Unten im Wald ziemlich tricky weil viele Wurzeln und stufig. Hier ist aber nur das erste Waldstück hart (kann auf Schotter umfahren werden)! Die weiteren Abschnitte bis herunter zu Ladis oder Fiss gut fahrbar!
Vom Fisser Joch auf den 20er Weg. Super schöner Weg am Hang entlang! Bei der Raststelle am Wasser sollte man dann aber abfahren, danach kommt nur noch grobes Gestein. Ansonsten tragen oder Enduro durch prügeln.
Etwas entspannter: nach Ladis und dort den Römerweg herunter ins Tal. Trotzdem Protektoren einpacken bzw. hier sind ein paar Spitzkehren drin! Dann schön gediegen am Inn entlang Richtung Prutz zurück. Später geht ein Weg, ich glaube "Via Victoria", in den Wald hinein. Hier gibt's noch Tragestücke und ein Trail am Hang entlang. Aus Dummheit hat's mich da geschmissen um in diesen Stahlseil-Zäunen zu landen, aua. Also Achtung! 

Das ist erstmal das, was mir so einfällt. Wenn ich die Karte habe, fällt mir vielleicht noch was ein!

Fast jede Tour haben wir auch gefilmt. Ich schneide gerade einen Film daraus, eventuell lade ich ein bissl davon ins Web.


----------



## McFussel (30. September 2011)

Hallo, 

will am WE da mal sehen, was so geht. Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar GPS Daten schicken? Wäre sehr zu DANK verbunden....


----------



## st-bike (30. September 2011)

Schau mal bei der Mountainbike die haben mal nen Bericht gehabt mit GPS.


----------



## McFussel (30. September 2011)

Schon geladen!    DANKE!!!!


----------



## Ronito (30. Oktober 2011)

Nachträglich noch ein Video von unserem Aufenthalt. Zu sehen ist der 20er Weg vom Fisser Joch, den ich oben schon beschrieben hatte! 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29836063"]MTB Austria on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr420 (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo, hat jemand GPS Daten für anspruchsvolle Freeride Touren in Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis. Ich möchte ein Wochenende dort verbringen und wäre über 2 - 3 Tourenvorschläge dankbar. Die Seite von Soubiker habe ich mir bereits angeschaut, gibt es hierzu auch GPS Daten? Gruß


----------

